# reason



## cougr

It would be greatly appreciated if someone could help me translate the following :

 "The heart has its reasons of which reason knows not". 

It was originally penned by Blaise Pascal.


----------



## apmoy70

My guess:
Η καρδιά έχει τους λόγους της που η λογική δεν γνωρίζει.


----------



## cougr

Thanks apmoy70,sounds good enough to me.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Συνηθως μεταφραζεται


> Η καρδιά έχει τους λόγους της για τους οποίους η λογική τίποτε δεν γνωρίζει


----------



## Akritas

Η λογική της καρδιάς, λογική δεν γνωρίζει.
Quite true, if I may add.


----------



## cougr

Thanks Dimitri and Akritas.

Akritas ,I had initially come up with something in between what apmoy and Dimitri had suggested but wanted something just a little more poetic. I then played around a bit with your suggestion and came up with the following ,which I think I may settle for.

'Thn logikh ths kardias,h logikh den gnwrizei.'


----------



## Akritas

Ok cougr you got me thinking!!
I really liked your idea and thought of another way to sound more 'poetic'.
'Tis kardias i logiki
Den gnorizei logiki'

or

'Tis kardias i logiki
Logiki den gnorizei'.

I haven't just rearranged the words; I tried to use the same number of syllables in each line (7).
Next step is for someone to write some music for it.


----------



## Δημήτρης

I like 





> Tis kardias i logiki, logiki den gnorizei


more... With a strong "accent" (I mean emphasis...) on 1st logiki's _ki_ and den's _n_, it's perfect!


----------



## cougr

Thanks for your efforts Akritas ,but I feel that I need to point out that there is a subtle difference in meaning which may derived from my rendering ,which I've slightly modified,ie 'ths kardias th logikh,h logikh den gnwrizei'  and the last  rendering that you provided ie 'Tis kardias i logiki ,Logiki den gnorizei' .


----------

